# Pipe Fittings for Mallets



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Kind of a neat idea IMHO. Saw it on Pinterest while looking at other woodworking stuff. Looks like it came from Woodsmith.

I like the idea of being able to swap out the mallet faces when they get too beat up.










What do ya'll think?


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

I wonder if this was the inspiration:










One of my favorite tools-the Lee Valley Veritas Cabinetmaker's mallet


----------



## DJPeck (May 16, 2012)

Nifty, but noticed the 3/4" making on the back mallet. Small face with some weight behind it. Swing accuracy and denting might be an issue. Tight space chisel work, light assembly? Thanks for posting!


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

I really like that mallet Doc.

DJ - I didn't catch that at all. Leather faces maybe? I suppose if you're going to go that far with your mallet faces you might as well just build a whacker from scratch, all wood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

That is cool. I've contemplated buying the brass stock to make on of Glen Drake's style mallet:








Course that just solid brass…not really a fitting.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Whenever I see one of those little mallets it makes me chuckle….not sure if it's the shape or what, but they look goofy to me.

I think I'm going to visit my plumber buddy this weekend and see what he's got for scrap brass fittings in his van.


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

That looks great, what about filling the centre of the fitting with some lead shot, give it some extra heft? I just broke my mallet the other day so this might be a good project.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have been searching for a solid brass hammer ,I have found plastic ones with removable ends(also made of plastic)Bigred's picture (post#4) is close to what I'm talking about,these brass mallets are great for setting up router ,if you accidentally hit the bit it wont damage it.
The youtube video is the type I would make if I find the solid brass rodI can't get over his thumb being so close to the blade)


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Distrbd, why for you beatin' on your router with a hammer?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Pickle,look at the name(distrbd), may explain why.lol.
I was setting up a box joint jig on my router table,hit the bit when I was adjusting the gap between the bit and the key.
In general a brass hammer in my opinion is a useful inexpensive tool to have around in the shop when you need to hit/tap a metal part without damaging it,probably more valuable in a metal shop.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

> I have been searching for a solid brass hammer
> - distrbd


Penn State sells a brass hammer kit if you are interested, and by kit I mean the hammer head, you supply the wood for the handle. I haven't tried it but it's on my list of things to do at some point.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

sepeck, thanks just bout one


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

I'd be concerned with the strength of the connection to the handle. I'd rather have a through handle, wedged from the head end.

I like that LV mallet!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

BigRedKnothead - I made a couple of brass head mallets then caught the "itch" to make MORE.




























.


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

To supplement John's post, found this video which has everything that comes in the kit as well


----------

